# LeBron James Disappointed In Supporting Cast?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> As he was after Game 3, LeBron James seems to be disappointed in the performance of his supporting cast.
> 
> "Those guys definitely made shots the whole first half, and it was good to see that," he said. "Mo definitely put a lot of pressure on himself and he played well. And I think our bench came in in the first half and gave us a great lift."
> 
> ...


http://my.nba.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5700037676


----------



## TheBowski (Jun 12, 2002)

He should be.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kind of a reach, don't you think?

I think he should be. But he didn't literally come out and say "my teammates aren't pulling their weight". That's all implied by the "journalist". That's actually pretty ****ty journalism.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Kind of a reach, don't you think?
> 
> I think he should be. But he didn't literally come out and say "my teammates aren't pulling their weight". That's all implied by the "journalist". That's actually pretty ****ty journalism.


LBJ did what he is supposed to do , he let it be known he is doing what he is supposed to be doing and without singling anyone out ...because critics have come at everyone including the coaching staff...and truthfully someone should be singling out gilbert for creating a distraction for selling off part of the team, leading reporters to ask questions to players that have nothing to do with basketball right now.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Last night's loss should be the official beginning of the end of Lebron in Cleveland. Danny Ferry is to blame. Despite what some says I believe that there was a great chance that Lebron would have stayed in Cleveland had the Cavs beat the Magic or at least lost in a better way than they did. The only bargaining chip that the Cavs had was the ability to provide Lebron with a decent supporting cast but sadly despite the good record they have lost that chip in this series. Unless the Cavs do something special this off season, Lebron have to be out of his mind to resign with them.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

This loss was a good thing for them, it exposed all their weaknesses. I have been saying all year that their back court is too small, and they need some size at the 2 guard position. They also need a big man that can post up, create his own shot, rebounds and defend. I really think Rasheed Wallace would be a great fit for the Cavs. He brings to that team extra toughness, and some much needed scoring in the low post, because you cannot go far with Big Z as your best low post player. Then they need to go out and get themselves a big physical 2 guard, someone like Desmond Mason, Anthony Parker, or Linas Kleiza. A 2 guard that can defend, and can hit open shots. 

So next year.

C- Big Z
PF- Rasheed Wallace
SF- LeBron James
SG- Linas Kleiza/Anthony Parker/Desmond Mason (any of these 3)
PG- Mo Williams

So now you have someone up front defensively that can challenge and contest guys like Rashard Lewis, or go down low and bang with Howard with Sheed. You now have a big guard that can keep up with guys like Hedo with either of the above named 2 guards. 

Cleveland would have an even stronger bench, with Delonte, Gibson, Andersen and two of those guys were starters this season.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)




----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I think the Sheed suggestion is good, but i think LeBron would benefit with Shaq. Shaq will play a lot more motivated next to LeBron and he always brings his A game when he's playing against other big men such as Dwight Howard.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i still dont understand why Wally Sczerbiak was brought to the team


----------

